# Printable AFL transformer safety tag



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I suspect many American Flyer fans have never seen the safety tag that came with the A/C transformers. Here's what it looks like. Above the image is a link to a full size image that should print in actual size. Right click on the link and save the image to your harddrive. Print it as you see it and fold it over and glue it together, then clip the black corners off. The tag is designed to be flipped top to bottom so the print is _supposed_ to be upside down on the back side. Original size of the tag is 3 3/4" x 1 7/8".

http://www.entnet.com/~personal/rocketeer/html/afl/xformer tag-foldover.jpg










Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can imagine what my "Electric Lighting Company" would say if I called them about my 60+ year old transformer....


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

My electric company would have a similar reaction as well and then probably want to inspect the contents of my house for hazards, or worse...

Take Care

Art Cooper
North Texas


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Great thread,
And be sure your insurance man is not reading this forum either.

Have you read through any of the old American flyer train books that came with the sets?? They show you how to make mountains using Asbestos powder. LOL

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

nice........:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That original is a genuine heritage relic.

These tags were printed on a heavy card stock and you can
see the reinforced hole that was used when they were sometimes
wired on to an object or shipping crate. This type of tag was often
used for the address of a shipping recipient also. Like this
example, They preceded the myriad of adhesive labels
we find on products today.

Don


----------

